# Damage check



## floridanative1028 (May 30, 2009)

Im a new member here but I have definitely been watching and learning here for a while now.  Nows my turn to chime in, I want to know if you real boat builders out there think this hull is structurally salvageable.  I Would really love to fix it as it is a round chine hull and that is just what I am looking for.  Both gouges run through the entire deck almost all the way down the keel and half way down on the port side strake.

(Internet anglers and "know it all's" need not reply)


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

That'd be a serious project.
It would take some effort to realign the hull to it's original shape.
Then reinforce it so it wouldn't shift while repairs were made.
Glass work is easy, but the prep would be a bear!
Looks like the keel and a skeg have been scraped off,
and portions of the rolled edge gunnel are gone.

Might be able to use it as a mold for a one-off.


----------



## floridanative1028 (May 30, 2009)

I know what you mean about the flex. I want to make a jig to put it on upside down so i can do the initial glassing. Thats the only way i feel like I can get it as close to even as possible. As far as the rolled edge gunnel I was thinking about lowering the freeboard about 3 or 4 inches all the way around. Thanks for the reply. 1 more pic.


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

Not suggesting how to repair....just curious about the year and make...the lines look similar...but definitely not identical to the old Mitchell type boat...Also, what is the length? It appears to be somewhere between 14' and 16'


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

I am with brett on this one... I think it would be possible to rebuild but essentially you would be donig what I did with the crack-new. Using the existing lines and materials to build a new boat around. It would almost be like the process of rebuilding a transom but with the whole boat. Sand the outside smooth lay glass over it then take away old the old rotting material from the inside until you get to the new glass you laid. Then build it back up to replace the old rotten material. It can be done but the amount of work and materials that you would put into it would not be worth it IMO. However, if you REALLY LOVE that hull shape, you could make it happen


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> I am with brett on this one... I think it would be possible to rebuild but essentially you would be donig what I did with the crack-new.  Using the existing lines and materials to build a new boat around.  It would almost be like the process of rebuilding a transom but with the whole boat.  Sand the outside smooth lay glass over it then take away old the old rotting material from the inside until you get to the new glass you laid.  Then build it back up to replace the old rotten material.  It can be done but the amount of work and materials that you would put into it would not be worth it IMO.  However, if you REALLY LOVE that hull shape, you could make it happen



use any cheap body filler to fill any holes it. Or heck, even use plaster. It sands much easier. Once you have the shape, prime it and paint it. Then wetsand and buff that so it's very smooth. Spray it down with some mold release, start laying glass over the whole thing. glass in some supports and framing. Pop it off the hull and you have yourself a mold.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

I was just fishing on the internet thinking, "Darn, I already know all of this stuff," then I can across this post and thougth I'd reply. :

I don't think I'd spend my time and money on it myself. That hull is pretty well beat.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Ventilate the workspace Brian, those epoxy fumes are getting to you...



> then I can across this post and thougth I'd reply.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

I think for the cost of materials to repair this you could find a decent used hull that might only need paint.

The remaining glass might be water damaged also


----------



## floridanative1028 (May 30, 2009)

I think I'm going to go ahead and see what I can do with it. Materials won't be that bad because we have a commercial account with the local supplier. I'm in no rush to get this thing on the water so if I don't feel like subjecting myself to fiberglass hell one day... I sure won't. I'll be sure to keep you guys updated as soon as I get the hull to my house. Should be a fun little project to keep me busy saying as snook seasons closed now.


----------



## kuzus (Apr 23, 2009)

It seems like you have already made up your mind, but I wouldn't do it. I think you would be much happier with yourself if you used this boat as a plug and built a new boat. It might cost a little more in materials, but it would probably save you a ton of time and the finished product will be something that you could really be proud of. If you build a nice mold, you could build more than one boat out of it. 

If you want to fix it, you will need to reglass the whole bottom of the boat and fair it out. If you never leave the boat in the water, you should be able to get away with using fairing putty without getting blisters.


----------



## floridanative1028 (May 30, 2009)

I appreciate all of your replies and input.  All I wanted to know was if it is possible.  I would love to make a mold but thats just not my goal here.  My goal is to make a fishable flats boat of this hull design as cheap as possible and from my experience with used boat hulls you usually get what you pay for.  I mean just look at mine...IT WAS FREE!!  And saying as the hull was free and my brother already has an 07 25hp Yamaha that hes going to let me use, this is my only option right now unless something better comes along or I come across some money.  Anyways thanks again for your opinions and advice guys and I hope to prove any naysayers wrong.


----------



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

> IT WAS FREE!!


Haven't you ever heard the saying...there is no such thing as a free hull  Hell, a free hull is worse than a free puppy...

All kidding aside, I wish you luck...don't lump me in with the naysayers, just a joker


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

> > IT WAS FREE!!
> 
> 
> Hell, a free hull is worse than a free puppy...


Ain't that the truth! ;D


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> I think I'm going to go ahead and see what I can do with it.  Materials won't be that bad because we have a commercial account with the local supplier.  I'm in no rush to get this thing on the water so if I don't feel like subjecting myself to fiberglass hell one day... I sure won't.  I'll be sure to keep you guys updated as soon as I get the hull to my house.  Should be a fun little project to keep me busy saying as snook seasons closed now.


I think that answers your own question. No doubt you will end up with a nice boat with that outlook and your resources. Have fun and I'm looking forward to the updates.


----------



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

I too am looking forward to updates to the build...any progress/build pics to share?

Dave


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

This is off topic and I haven't seen it done on anything other than kayaks, but the shape of that hull looks like someone could take measurements and make the stations and make a cedar strip version. I know that isn't your plan right know, but maybe someone has done something like this and has photos. It would end up being a brag-worthy hull.

Regarding this hull and your plans, I think you are dead on regarding the jig. You will have to guesstimate some measurements to create the frames for the jig, but that shouldn't be too hard. Just measure for the frames before you cut the rotten stuff out. ;D I would get too ambitious and gut it and remember to measure after the hull has the stiffness of a jellyfish. :-[ It is a project, not an investment, so have fun.

Nate


----------



## sfsurfr (Mar 16, 2009)

Aight guys since I have tried and tried to get floridanative (my little brother) to do a build thread on his boat that he built and I say built b/c if you look at the 1st page of this thread you will realize that there wasn't much to start with. Anyways, he has been dragging his feet so I guess I will do a thread for him... HA! I told you I was gonna do it if you didn't! You got a fair warning! ;D

I will let floridanative fill in the blanks but here is the boat from the beginning of this thread as it sits today.

This was D day. First time in the water after the build.









The motor fired up and we were off for her first shakedown run.









Another pic from right down the canal from the ramp.









Had to get some chow handed off. Nothin better than a healthy Micky Ds snack! We worked all day with no food for this moment and it was way past time to dig in. 









She planed off but topped out at about 16mph with 2 guys and a full livewell so some adjustments were needed.









Made em and sent Chase out solo.
Now she was hitting 19-20.









Couple of casts and we had more pilchards than the 20 gal livewell could hold and we were getting stoked for our maiden voyage snook hunt. Catch and release of course...









Thanks to all the rain we had back when these pics were taken my canal was mostly fresh water so all the bait died. No worries. We weren't gonna let a little dead bait ruin our night so out came the artificials.

The stars aligned and we had a great night with a ton of fish caught. We left em biting at 3am and it was about 1000% humidity and hotter than a nuns c*nt in a cucumber patch!!! Hope I didn't offend anyone with the phrase above but we are talkin fishin and boats here. 

Heres the Capt! Nice snook on a red/white yozuri









I got a nice little tarpon on a yozuri slider

























Another little snook... One of many









This lure barely hit the water before he was on!









I think this is a sick pic of the tarpon









Ok well there are a few pics. That camera is permanently coated in slime thanks to that trip and we barely even took any pics! I don't know how many fish we caught that night... I lost count but we were catching fish from the time we left the dock to the time we decided we were both smoked and had to get some rest. We fished from 9pm-3am which isn't all that long of a night but we started working on the boat at 8 am that morning to finally get her all finished. What a great night on a great little boat! Since then we have had many more great trips and hopefully she will be able to put us on some bahamas bonefish this summer!!!

Standby for a thread in the bragging section which will go through the build.

Oh yeah one more thing.... She's tippy! Real tippy!!! haha! Love it!!!


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

What a great thread! I'm enjoying it! Thanks!


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

Per your brothers request, I posted some very useful information to your project here:
http://www.yetanotheruselesswebsite.com/

Your brothers post is here:
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1299533282

Which of course directs you to another site that will direct you to another site that will direct you to another site that will direct you to another site that will direct you to another site that will direct you to another site that will direct you to another site that will direct you to another site that will direct you to another site that will direct you to another site that will direct you to another site that will direct you to another site that will direct you to another site that will direct you to another site that will direct you to another site that will direct you to another site that....


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

you guys look like you did a great job on the boat AND the fish [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I have a feeling i know how tippy.. ;D man im kinda jealous.. Looks sick! Wish i had that extra foot :-/


----------



## sfsurfr (Mar 16, 2009)

> Per your brothers request, I posted some very useful information to your project here:
> http://www.yetanotheruselesswebsite.com/
> 
> Your brothers post is here:
> ...



Aww you aren't mad are ya??? By the way... That link to the thread on the braggin board was started by me. I figured it would be cool for us to document the build but wanted him to post his pics from earlier on in the build b/c I didn't start helping until it was time to paint and rig. Not that I didn't want to help him but I was living in another state(NC) which kinda made it hard for me to stop by and lend a helping hand. Now we live a few miles from each other and the boat lives in on the Hillsboro Canal behind my house. Usually we don't even have to leave the dock to catch a snook but we do anyways... 

By the way... Thanks to all of ya'll for the comments so far. Look forward to readin more and posting some more pics!!!


----------



## floridanative1028 (May 30, 2009)

Kill this thread and go to the new one.  iFly you need to check yourself.  You're sitting safe behind your computer right now talkin chit to someone who's in Iraq as we speak fighting for you to have such rights.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

> iFly you need to check yourself. You're sitting safe behind your computer right now talkin chit to someone who's in Iraq as we speak fighting for you to have such rights.


Ok sorry but this is a hot button with me. I don't care where you are or what what you are doing, but being part of any branch of military doesn't automatically make you "holier-than-thou." So I think you both have to check yourselves, cause while being a jerk is a given right in most senses, there really isn't much call for it. Welcome to the internet, love thy neighbor, and have a nice day. 

Ok now back to the topic, you said you were looking for a round chined boat, I'm just wondering why since a hard chined boat has an advantage in the skinny?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

For minimal hull slap i would imagine.. But yes they draft more an are tippy. But every boat is a compromise. And i am preaching to the choir. Sorry


----------



## floridanative1028 (May 30, 2009)

No one is saying they are holier than thou.  However if you think that fighting for your country warrants no respect than you my friend need to check yourself.  I mean I could see your issue if I said he was a firefighter...  j/k

As said above I wanted the round chine for less hull slap. I am willing to give an inch or 2 if it means I can slide right up to laid up poons and pet them.


----------



## sfsurfr (Mar 16, 2009)

> > iFly you need to check yourself.  You're sitting safe behind your computer right now talkin chit to someone who's in Iraq as we speak fighting for you to have such rights.
> 
> 
> Ok sorry but this is a hot button with me. I don't care where you are or what what you are doing, but being part of any branch of military doesn't automatically make you "holier-than-thou." So I think you both have to check yourselves, cause while being a jerk is a given right in most senses, there really isn't much call for it. Welcome to the internet, love thy neighbor, and have a nice day.
> ...


Never said I was "holier than thou" as you put it and neither did floridanative for that matter. Hope your 2 cents made ya feel better though and sorry it struck a nerve with you but I really don't think we need a referee in this thread. As for what I am doing. My current geographic location in the world is the result of me wanting to do something that just might help keep the shitheads from bringing a fight to our soil. Maybe it won't help anything at all but I'm not willing wait and see what happens. I seek no approval or sympathy from anyone on this forum so hopefully it isn't taken as such.

Chase don't sweat that iFLY hero. It seems like there are internet douchebags everywhere and it's really hard to avoid em no matter what the subject so let em post useless information where ever he wants. People will see that he brings nothing to the table in this thread. 

If you have something to say pertaining to the thread then by all means post it up and if not then why waste the time to post anything at all?

I was just trying to start one cool thread in the bragging section and update this one b/c I had fun helping build this boat. 

And finally... To answer your question in regards to the rounded chines. As cutrunner said, yes this boat was chosen to minimize hull slap. In our area we have no need for a boat that drafts 4" of water. It will realistically draft right around 8" with a full load of gear and 2 guys which is fine by us. Chase was the mastermind and designer who knew exactly what he wanted and made it happen. I am sure he will comment more on why he picked certain amenities over others on the new thread in the bragging section.


----------



## sfsurfr (Mar 16, 2009)

Well I guess this entire issue with iFLY can be dropped at this point b/c his post on the bragging section is gone now for some reason. Not sure why it's gone but when I went to put up more pics it was not there. Lets all drop it b/c honestly it's a worthless subject to debate and I would rather talk about skiffs and fishing anyways. I'm sure you all feel the same... At least I hope so.


----------



## twitch (Mar 4, 2007)

CC thanks for your service! Looking forward to more pics.

When I first started reading this thread I thought that boat was destined for the dump. You all did a great job on breathing new life into a basket case. [smiley=bravo.gif]


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

> No one is saying they are holier than thou. However if you think that fighting for your country warrants no respect than you my friend need to check yourself. I mean I could see your issue if I said he was a firefighter... j/k





> Never said I was "holier than thou" as you put it and neither did floridanative for that matter. Hope your 2 cents made ya feel better though and sorry it struck a nerve with you but I really don't think we need a referee in this thread. As for what I am doing. My current geographic location in the world is the result of me wanting to do something that just might help keep the shitheads from bringing a fight to our soil. Maybe it won't help anything at all but I'm not willing wait and see what happens. I seek no approval or sympathy from anyone on this forum so hopefully it isn't taken as such.


No one ever states they are holier-then-thou, it's an attitiude some people take, and respect is earned, not mandated. I've never demanded respect or even expected it for serving my country in any capacity, if you are doing it for that then you are doing it for the wrong reasons. That being said stuff like this has no place in a boating/fishing discussion which is my point why even bring it up? Because he was making a joke? Seriously it's the internet...... As far as being a firefighter/emt now, I serve the citizens, pretty much one step above garbage men  (also one pay grade :-[), don't care if it gets me respect or not, I still get to make a direct personal impact on peoples lives every day. 

Now that that's done with.....



> As said above I wanted the round chine for less hull slap. I am willing to give an inch or 2 if it means I can slide right up to laid up poons and pet them.


I'm guessing we fish different areas, you running a decent chop with her? never had an issue with hull slap, but I'm fishin the skinny.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Well this sure has turned to crap.

I do not care what your chosen profession is...I respect that decision and I salute you.  

Segway -


> bringing a fight to our soil


.  I personally do not think there is a country dumb enough to come here.  There is an esitimated 350 million firearms in America and with the hunting heritage of the United States other countries are well aware of this.  Fact: November 15 of every year Michigan is the largest militia in the world.  This is opening day of deer season.  49 more states to go.  

Those sheetheads will wage war on us in different ways and are currently winning.  

But "I" sure am thankful that we (United States) have the ability and fortitude to intervene with the sheetheads when intervention is required to protect humanity.  Thank you.


----------

